# Cyber-wars



## sanityassassin (Apr 25, 2006)

Does anyone else on here play cyber wars a free online game I've been playing it for a while and quite enjoy it.


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 25, 2006)

No, I can't get on the pc because my husband plays cyber-wars all the time.

So the answer to your question - my hubby loves cyber -wars


----------

